# Mt. Ascuntany Windsor VT...



## montvm (Dec 12, 2006)

Thinking about hiking Mt. Ascuntany this up coming Monday Dec. 18th.  Any advise on which trail to hike, Brownsville V.S. Weathersfield?  Anyone interested in going?  Normally don't mind solo-ing but its a bit different in the winter.  

Email me if interested, and any advise or thoughts on this mountain would be greatly appreciated.  :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## threecy (Dec 12, 2006)

Ascutney hikes and looks bigger than most other VT mountains with its elevation...I've hiked up the Weathersfield trail - this provides multiple views as well as a neat waterfall.  It is hard, however, to follow the trail in a few places thereafter.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 13, 2006)

I have only done the Brownsville trail.  Nice logging road until you get to the rocks.


----------



## MarcHowes (Dec 13, 2006)

I say go for Weathersfield, although I have not tried the other approach you mentioned. Weathersfield has enough goodies (namely waterfalls, interesting geology, switchbacks) to make it a pretty interesting trail in general.


----------



## montvm (Dec 13, 2006)

threecy said:


> Ascutney hikes and looks bigger than most other VT mountains with its elevation...I've hiked up the Weathersfield trail - this provides multiple views as well as a neat waterfall.  It is hard, however, to follow the trail in a few places thereafter.




Is there a loop I can do or is the weathersfield trail 6 + Miles from trailhead to summit.  If so i will have to wait until there is more light in the day.   If not then i can do it, still looking for someone to join me!!!!!!


----------



## threecy (Dec 13, 2006)

Weathersfield isn't a loop, but its also not 6 miles one way, so you should be able to do it in a day no problem.  I hiked it back in September and recall it being probably 7 miles roundtrip, including some side trips once I hit the summit ridge.

http://www.franklinsites.com/hikephotos/Vermont/ascutney.php


----------



## montvm (Dec 13, 2006)

threecy said:


> Weathersfield isn't a loop, but its also not 6 miles one way, so you should be able to do it in a day no problem.  I hiked it back in September and recall it being probably 7 miles roundtrip, including some side trips once I hit the summit ridge.
> 
> http://www.franklinsites.com/hikephotos/Vermont/ascutney.php




Threecy,  

Thanks for the info and the link to the website, i checked it out breifly, (i'm at work).  I will let give trail update if i end up doing it.  My issue is that my wife is pregnant and she currently is not allowing me to go alone, (because its winter).  The guy that i normally go with is not avaible and none of my friends are into hiking, nor do they have the equipment or time.  I'm trying to get in as many hikes as possible before she gives birth. After that it will be a while.  

So far this summer, fall and winter,  i have done Mondanock, Cardigan in the fall and winter, Kerasage, Sunapee, North and south Pak Monanock, Webster and Jackson via webster Jackson trail, Mt. Alander.  

MUST KEEEEEP HIKING.......

Mike


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome montvm to Alpinezone.  It's been a pretty snow free fall except for a couple of weeks & as of late but stillbelow normal.  Ascutney has been on my to-do list but I've yet to get there.  It's close to the CT river so the starting elevation is lower than a hike like Jackson in NH.  

Have you been to Wachusetts yet?  From your area of CT, it's not a bad ride & can be climbed either by trail or the old Administration Road which hooks up with the regular road.  Via the road, its mellow enough that your wife should be okay with you going solo unless she is just about due.


----------



## montvm (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Mike,

Thanks for replying.  Yes i have done Wachusettes 3 or 4 times.  Nice hike.  Yeah i'm now thinking about putting Ascutany on the back burner.  Was thinking about possibly Bear Mt. In CT or Mt. Everett in Washington ST forest in MA via the AT.   To be honest i really want to head North to the whites, or to Camels Hump in VT or the Chairbacks in ME.  I plan on doing the Franconia Ridge again later in the season.  Maybe i will just do something that is a little closer that will calm my wifes fears.  

I also want to do some of the lakes regions Mt. Major, ect.  

So many places to hike so little time....

So Bear Mt.   Or Mt. Everest in Ma............Which would you guys do?


----------



## threecy (Dec 13, 2006)

montvm said:


> Hey Mike,
> So Bear Mt.   Or Mt. Everest in Ma............Which would you guys do?



I don't think Ascutney would be that dangerous - especially since its a Monadnock, making it easier to find your way down if you get lost.

Nonetheless, I think Mt. Race (just south of Mt. Everett) is a nice hike.  It and Everett can be done on the same hike (and waterfalls seen, thus making it comparable to Ascutney).  Race offers better views than Everett and a somewhat bare summit.  Also, making it additionally safer, no hunting is allowed on Sundays in Massachusetts (if you choose that day).


----------



## montvm (Dec 14, 2006)

threecy said:


> I don't think Ascutney would be that dangerous - especially since its a Monadnock, making it easier to find your way down if you get lost.




Ok after all of this debating, i think that i will just convince my wife that Ascutany should be safe enough.  I really want to do this one.  Thanks for all the advice and ideas.  Thinking Weathersfield trail, brirng the crampons.  Did Cardigan last week and they came in handy, althlough with the weather we have had this past week maybe not cold enough, but you never know.  My budy that did Caridgan with me last week bought his brand new never used crampons and decided to leave them in the car.  Boy was he bumbing.  There was maybe a 1/16th of an inch of snow making it really hard to tell what was ice, and once we where above tree level and hit firescrew, it was pretty icy.

Mike

P.S.  Wishing for more cold weather!  Snow would be nice


----------



## threecy (Dec 14, 2006)

montvm said:


> Ok after all of this debating, i think that i will just convince my wife that Ascutany should be safe enough.




Attaboy!


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 15, 2006)

Since I have not done Ascutney, I can't comment there.  IMO the safest out of the three in NW CT, SW MA would be Bear via the the Undermountain trail.  Some decent views up high also. (I believe it was my first winter hike)  Ascending Via Paradise Lane & the AT is steeper, if icy could be troublesome.

Race & Everett are not too bad but ice does accumulate making the brook crossing beneath the falls interesting, some melt water does cross the trail in a couple of spots & a couple of the ledges on Everett face south so they melt & freeze (icy) & can be slick.  

A friend & I did Race & ran out of time going up Everett in 1/1995  with little snow cover I think we slipped & fell a couple of times each, no injuries but we had company.  (have been back a couple few times since, a couple in winter.


----------



## montvm (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, 

After all of the debating, i did not go anywhere today.  I made my final decision last night, after christmas shopping with my wife all day.  I still have not finished shopping for her and with my crazy schedual at work, (i have to work the next 6 days, 10am to 8pm with an hour commute,) it will not leave me anytime to finish, unless i'm going to fill her stocking with produce from the 24 hour price chopper on the way home from work.  I can imagine how that would go over.  
There will be other times.  I have three days off after the 6 days on starting with christmas and the day after.  Maybe that Wednesday i can get away.  Anyways, i called my budy Matt last night and we have decided to plan a long weekend in January to do something in the whites.  Maybe Fraconian ridge walk or something In the presidentails.  Or maybe we'll shoot over to VT instead.  Not sure.  

I will post the next trip that i do.  Thanks for all of the advice everyone.  

Mike


----------



## MarcHowes (Dec 18, 2006)

Wouldnt worry too much, Whenever my plans are thwarted I always remember the golden rule: The mountain will always be there


----------

